# The sensation of giving a man oral - enjoyable?



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Ok, so I'm eternally curious, maybe pathologically curious....

Anyway, I never really thought about it until recently, when I was engaged in it, and I got the impression that the person giving me oral was really enjoying it. I asked and was told that the actual sensation of a penis in one's mouth is enjoyable in and of itself.

I'm kind of surprised because I've never really thought about it before, but I guess it makes some sense. 

Is this girl the only one who enjoys it? If not, that explains a lot.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

There is nothing physically enjoyable about getting something slammed in your mouth. Either she's being empathetic and enjoying your pleasure or she's pretending to enjoy it because most guys are into that.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

I'd believe that giving a blowjob would be undesirable to _all 5 senses_.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Slammed? There is nothing violent about it....


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Seriously. Thoughts of it makes me want to be asexual. Maybe I am traumatized. I do not like giving or receiving in this category. I'd rather join a nunnery. Yeah. I'm prude like that. What? What?? =)

Slam, to me feesl like it's about power and control, and personally, when people have gone through certain things, they just don't want to.. you know? Be reminded of that kind of stuff. Can't speak for all. That's how I see it. I hope that is understandable.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

@strawberryLola: Yeah, that makes perfect sense. It's not at all about power or control, I'm not in a position (or mindset) to want it. I might as well be handcuffed for all the control I try to exert.

It seems like a lot of people give dudes oral and I just don't see the motivation most of the time. It seems like it's done a lot casually, and in that case I don't think it's done to be sentimental or anything.

Maybe she's just unusual. I'd like to hear from someone who doesn't have a negative association with it in general - no offense to you guys.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

William I am said:


> It seems like a lot of people give dudes oral and I just don't see the motivation most of the time.


I know_ I_ enjoy it...


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Lol me too, but I get the impression you don't give them..... 

Actually tbh, they're usually not that great, though they're quite nice.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't like doing it, never have, but I do it and tolerate it because my boyfriend likes it. There's nothing pleasurable about having a sore jaw and constantly being on the brink of gagging. The jizzing part is the worst :crying:

Intercourse is soooo much better.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

I wholeheartedly agree on the last part!

But still, I need to hear from someone who doesn't hate it..... If there is such a person. There seem to be a lot. Maybe not.....


----------



## whiterwair (May 29, 2010)

Wow. I am surprised; I had no idea most did not enjoy giving a blow job. I enjoy it quite a bit.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Mulberries said:


> I don't like doing it, never have, but I do it and tolerate it because my boyfriend likes it. There's nothing pleasurable about having a sore jaw and constantly being on the brink of gagging. The jizzing part is the worst :crying:


I think this is the stance of everyone on this matter.


[EDIT]
Except one, apparently:




gemofgreen said:


> Wow. I am surprised; I had no idea most did not enjoy giving a blow job. I enjoy it quite a bit.


Why is that, might I ask?


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

gemofgreen said:


> Wow. I am surprised; I had no idea most did not enjoy giving a blow job. I enjoy it quite a bit.


Awesome. A live one! Ok, why? Lol. Sorry, this is awkward, but I could see it like being the sensation of having a handful of tush is enjoyable... kind of. 

Can you answer that?


----------



## whiterwair (May 29, 2010)

Not sure which part you mean, but to my not knowing people disliked it, I guess I've never heard anything negative said about it when my friends and I would discuss sex (maybe it never came up, I don't really remember anything about blow jobs specifically). Why I enjoy it? Lots of reasons... I love the precum, I like to do other things while doing the oral (as long as the guy likes it, of course), I love that the guy really loves it... it just generally turns me on. Though I can agree that the "jizzing" part I could go without. Don't hate it, though.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

MisterJordan said:


> I think this is the stance of everyone on this matter.


You'd be surprised. I've come across quite a few girls who say they like it. They might have just been saying it because they didn't want it to get back to their boyfriends, but it usually sounds genuine. It's likely the same for men going down on women. Some don't like it, but they do it because of the immense pleasure it brings their partner. Others love it!


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Ok, but does the sensation of having your mouth full do anything for you?

I've known people who love it and people who hate it and people who could care less either way.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

I can start a separate thread on whether or not people enjoy giving oral to each other, but that's not what I'm wondering about.
There are some people who enjoy it (including me) and I'm specifically wanting someone who enjoys giving men oral to answer this:
Does having a penis in your mouth feel good somehow? Or turn you on or anything like that?


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm not sure how some people earlier in this thread think they have a right to assume others should and do feel the same way they do about something.



William I am said:


> Does having a penis in your mouth feel good somehow? Or turn you on or anything like that?


Yes. 

Just don't knock my eye out.



... My preferences are my own; I know female friends who hate it and female friends who like it. Whatever; everyone's different.



Mulberries said:


> Intercourse is soooo much better.


I prefer that as well, if I had to choose one.


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

William I am said:


> There are some people who enjoy it (including me) and I'm specifically wanting someone who enjoys giving men oral to answer this:
> Does having a penis in your mouth feel good somehow? Or turn you on or anything like that?


I absolutely love it with the right person. But, it has to be a pretty dick and there has to be absolutely no funkiness. HELL YES I enjoy it if it is a pretty dick and odor free.

Watching a man enjoy getting his dick waxed is what makes it so exciting. As someone else posted, I enjoy it with all 5 senses. The sensation of a smooth dick in my mouth tantalizes my taste buds. Hearing him moan with satisfaction leaves me dripping wet with anticipation. Squeezing his stiff rod in my hand as I lick him like a lollipop, increases the anticipation of having him deep inside me. Smelling the natural odor of a clean dick and balls, arouses my sexual desire and makes me want to pounce on him like a tiger.

Not that you asked, but I also enjoy licking, kissing, and sucking his balls too. BUT, I enjoy having sex and as I posted in another thread my sex drive is just as high as an average man. Hope this answers your question.:tongue:


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, I love doing it. I love everything about it.. I don't know how to describe the physical sensation .. I just love the feeling of power it gives me, and the look on his face while I do it.


----------



## lyricalnuisance (May 6, 2011)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Question: Would you find it hot to make out after... ejaculation? Assuming you don't swallow.
> 
> Also: Is that moment when both partners make eye contact during really as magical as it seems?


I like the eye contact....but it depends on what he likes. Honestly, the pleasure in going down on a guy is in giving HIM pleasure. When I'm doing that, it is all about him as far as I'm concerned. I can't operate like that all the time but that is a time when I am happy to focus in on what he likes. In a big way that fulfills me. 

As for making out after ejaculation...I don't care much one way or the other. I always like to be kissed.... and to not kiss me after you climax seems impersonal to me, though I admit I understand.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

lyricalnuisance said:


> I like the eye contact....but it depends on what he likes. Honestly, the pleasure in going down on a guy is in giving HIM pleasure. When I'm doing that, it is all about him as far as I'm concerned. I can't operate like that all the time but that is a time when I am happy to focus in on what he likes. In a big way that fulfills me.
> 
> As for making out after ejaculation...I don't care much one way or the other. I always like to be kissed.... and to not kiss me after you climax seems impersonal to me, though I admit I understand.


Thanks. From what I've gathered from this thread and the "...giving woman oral" one is that neither sex necessarily enjoys the act in itself, but from pleasing their partner, making the sacrifice worth it in the end. After all, what's a relationship if both sides don't put in work? If it's just take take take, then that's an unbalanced relationship and neither side is really benefiting.


----------



## lyricalnuisance (May 6, 2011)

Exactly, good sir.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, it turns me on. Maybe because I'm really submissive. I don't know. It's also an added bonus seeing him enjoy it so much. I refuse to swallow though. I spit it out. Luckily, my husband prefers that anyway.


----------



## lyricalnuisance (May 6, 2011)

I can't see the point of spitting...... if it's going to be all in my mouth anyway I may as well swallow....I just find something to catch it with


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

why does cum have to taste so foul anyway? Why can't it taste like vanilla milkshakes? With a nice fresh breathmint after taste? askin for too much?


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

MisterLiver said:


> There is no such thing as an attractive penis.


There is no such thing as an attractive misandrist >:|




alextyrian said:


> Hopefully this is more informative than creepy.
> 
> I love giving _quick_ blowjobs. If it turns into an endurance exercise and we're not going farther than a blowjob, then it can get frustrating. I have played lots of tenor and baritone saxophone, which have huge mouthpieces and generally require jaw motion to produce vibrato, so I'm fine that way, but I don't like being on my knees that long. Particularly after getting hit by a car while crossing the street and breaking my leg. Therefore beds are nice.
> 
> ...


This is an ideal response  Thank you. Oh, and I had a parner who realized that throats and penises are pretty much curved opposite directions. She found that sitting to my side and slightly behind me made it easy to get a more compatible angle.




rakuten said:


> I find the overall experience pretty fun - mostly because my current boyfriend is really, really responsive, so it's extraordinarily hot to see which techniques elicit certain reactions. ;D I enjoy licking more than swallowing - he keeps himself nice and clean for me, so he always tastes pretty good.
> 
> I tend to get around the whole spit-vs-swallow debate by switching back to my hand right before he comes - it's worked pretty well for me so far.


I'm glad you found something that works. I hope you don't find this offensive, but in the interest of seeing what response you get from different stimuli on your guy, you should try one or both.
It honestly drives me nuts - It seems like a lot of people who give blowjobs care more about what's gets a guy almost there than what takes him over the edge. I think it's a matter of lack of understanding. I once knew a person who saw nothing wrong with giving 95% of a blowjob and handing her boyfriend a wet washcloth. 
Climax is the time that it makes the most difference what's touching a penis. Cold air and the skin of hands feels nothing like warm moist mucous membranes, and the sensitivity goes through the roof during climax.
For all I care, whoever I'm with can use her hands for 90% of it, as long as the end is inside.



Hiccups24-7 said:


> why does cum have to taste so foul anyway? Why can't it taste like vanilla milkshakes? With a nice fresh breathmint after taste? askin for too much?


I've heard that a lot, and also that it varies a lot guy to guy and between diets/lifestyles..... I insist on knowing what I'm asking someone else to put in their mouth, and I've tried mine. No flavor issues(salt is the only strong flavor I could ID), but I could see the burning sensation being really unpleasant.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

n2freedom said:


> I absolutely love it with the right person. But, it has to be a pretty dick and there has to be absolutely no funkiness. HELL YES I enjoy it if it is a pretty dick and odor free.
> 
> Watching a man enjoy getting his dick waxed is what makes it so exciting. As someone else posted, I enjoy it with all 5 senses. The sensation of a smooth dick in my mouth tantalizes my taste buds. Hearing him moan with satisfaction leaves me dripping wet with anticipation. Squeezing his stiff rod in my hand as I lick him like a lollipop, increases the anticipation of having him deep inside me. Smelling the natural odor of a clean dick and balls, arouses my sexual desire and makes me want to pounce on him like a tiger.
> 
> Not that you asked, but I also enjoy licking, kissing, and sucking his balls too. BUT, I enjoy having sex and as I posted in another thread my sex drive is just as high as an average man. Hope this answers your question.:tongue:


this post should be made into an auto-reply function whenever female sexual motivations are questioned.

what about the receiving end how does it feel? any guys comment on that? or perhaps in another thread I sure as hell don't want to derail this one


----------



## kemmicals (Nov 14, 2010)

William I am said:


> I can start a separate thread on whether or not people enjoy giving oral to each other, but that's not what I'm wondering about.
> There are some people who enjoy it (including me) and I'm specifically wanting someone who enjoys giving men oral to answer this:
> Does having a penis in your mouth feel good somehow? Or turn you on or anything like that?


The actual penis in my mouth? It does nothing for me except make me choke.
I don't love giving them, because I feel so much more self conscious than during intercourse, where both people are busy. But I get so turned on by him being turned on by it that I enjoy it. 
It's weird being horny when you're trying to keep yourself from vomiting actually, hahah.
I'd take intercourse over head any day though.

But I know some of my friends are disgusted by the idea and would refuse, some would tolerate it for their partner and some just love it. Every girl's different really.


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

William I am said:


> There is no such thing as an attractive misandrist >:|


I'm...not a misandrist. Or, rather, I am a misanthropist, not specifically a misandrist. But I am a man, and I don't like the way my penis looks. It's just weird. Vaginas look marginally better, but not by a whole lot.


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

I really don't how it could be enjoyable. I gag when I smell my own semen.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

@Cover3 - go for another thread. I'll definitely respond to it. Got lots to say about it lol


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

MisterLiver said:


> I'm...not a misandrist. Or, rather, I am a misanthropist, not specifically a misandrist. But I am a man, and I don't like the way my penis looks. It's just weird. Vaginas look marginally better, but not by a whole lot.


Sorry. It's a touchy nerve for me. Makes me go :angry: :angry:


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

Obsidean said:


> I really don't how it could be enjoyable. I gag when I smell my own semen.


Smells like old dishwasher soap. I must agree.


----------



## PrinceinExile (Dec 29, 2010)

It don't mind it, I wouldn't say it's pleasurable but I don't hate it.... granted I only tried it once.


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 14, 2009)

Obsidean said:


> I really don't how it could be enjoyable. I gag when I smell my own semen.


All semen is not equal.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> All semen is not equal.


Bwaahahha. I just laughed an evil little laugh.

Mine has always smelled like clean laundry to me. I still don't know why.


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 14, 2009)

Here is my take , I genuinely enjoy it and it is a very pleasurable, sexual experience. I love to look my partner in the eye and I do get off on it and yes some of that is knowing that he too is receiving pleasure from the act. Does that make any sense?


----------



## PrinceinExile (Dec 29, 2010)

Eating pineapples daily for two weeks makes it taste and smell sweet :3


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 14, 2009)

William I am said:


> Ok, but does the sensation of having your mouth full do anything for you?
> 
> I've known people who love it and people who hate it and people who could care less either way.


I read that wrong , Ithought you were asking if the sensation of having semen in your mouth was pleasurable. I don't know what to say, I feel as though I am being analysed to find out if I have some Freudian oral fixation. I have a secure attachment with my mother ok and I was breast fed as an infant,hehe.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> I think I would prefer giving someone oral sex than receiving it.
> 
> *As for women waking men up with oral sex, make sure that he has consented fully beforehand, or you'll be committing an act of rape.* As for me, I would never consent to being woken up by someone doing that to me.


I actually acknowledged this for a while and wouldn't act upon it because my partner had not yet consented. Eventually it was consented prior but I would only act upon it if they were OK with it. I want to respect my partner and I would require they do the same courtesy for me.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

adverseaffects said:


> I'd also like to add for some of the women posting here, some guys love giving oral.


I will confirm the truth of this statement, as a guy who enjoys giving oral.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

knittigan said:


> I don't enjoy some men's attitudes toward oral sex, so I can see how I wouldn't like giving blow jobs to _them_.


Neither do I (referring to the first part of this sentence). I've noted that a 10-letter word for "a person who performs fellatio" is used by men as an insult, and that a man will tell another man to fellate him (not using those exact words, of course) as an insult to his manhood. I can't help but think that if oral sex is an act that is held in such low esteem and used as an insult, then what must these men think of women that they want to perform that act on them, an act which they use as an insult.


----------



## Belrose (Dec 23, 2011)

It's having the male actually turn into a mess [ no puns ] that can give an empowering feeling to the giver in this situation.

It has a dominating aspect in the act, since it makes the man more vulnerable.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

End of Hypnosis said:


> It's having the male actually turn into a mess [ no puns ] that can give an empowering feeling to the giver in this situation.
> 
> It has a dominating aspect in the act, since it makes the man more vulnerable.


I've never sensed this. It's hard to feel dominant with something rammed down my throat.


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> why not? if there are attractive breasts and vaginas, shouldn't there be attractive penises? I've seen a lot personally


Now that's uncalled for, you leave breasts out of this. They did nothing to you.

Now, being a straight man, I'm pretty much incapable of contemplating the aesthetic merits of a penis, even from an asexual point of view without my mind involuntarily yelling "QUEER" after about five minutes. Suffice to say, I cannot fathom how a stubby, veiny, fleshy, floppy appendage could be considered "attractive" in a conventional sense (yes, everyone is a special snowflake and the word "conventional" has been all but demonized. But seriously). 

Now, the vagina is a complex work, and I don't necessarily consider it an unattractive body part, but if someone said my face looked like vagina, I would not be at all pleased.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> End of Hypnosis said:
> 
> 
> > It's having the male actually turn into a mess [ no puns ] that can give an empowering feeling to the giver in this situation.
> ...


I've seen different views by women on this, and it's all a matter of perspective. Some women feel giving fellatio is submissive, others see it as being in a position of power.

Think about it for a moment.

If you're performing fellatio, you have your mouth around a very sensitive part of a man's anatomy. 

Mouths have teeth in them. 

If she wished, a woman could do very bad things to an organ which many men regard as the very symbol of their masculinity:

Secretary accidentally bites off boss’ penis
Woman bites lover's penis off in car crash | Metro.co.uk

Prostitute convicted of assault after biting off tip of client¿s penis when he refused to pay for sex | Mail Online

Angry wife bites off cheating hubby's penis! - World - DNA

So who's in the dominant position, here?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

ProfessorLiver said:


> Now that's uncalled for, you leave breasts out of this. They did nothing to you.


nothing against breasts. I actually find them aesthetically pleasing



> Now, being a straight man, I'm pretty much incapable of contemplating the aesthetic merits of a penis, even from an asexual point of view without my mind involuntarily yelling "QUEER" after about five minutes. Suffice to say, I cannot fathom how a stubby, veiny, fleshy, floppy appendage could be considered "attractive" in a conventional sense (yes, everyone is a special snowflake and the word "conventional" has been all but demonized. But seriously).


why not? I am a gay man and more than capable of contemplating the aesthetic merits of a woman's breasts. thinking about a penis objectively =/= homosexual. some of my friends in high school joked about penises constantly, whipped it out, compared sizes...the works. all of them were 100% straight. 



> Now, the vagina is a complex work, and I don't necessarily consider it an unattractive body part, but if someone said my face looked like vagina, I would not be at all pleased.


are you saying you would be pleased if your face was compared to a pair of breasts or a woman's butt? I hardly see how this relates lol


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> nothing against breasts. I actually find them aesthetically pleasing
> 
> 
> why not? I am a gay man and more than capable of contemplating the aesthetic merits of a woman's breasts. thinking about a penis objectively =/= homosexual. some of my friends in high school joked about penises constantly, whipped it out, compared sizes...the works. all of them were 100% straight.
> ...



1) Samesies

2) Okay then. It's my knee-jerk reaction to thinking about penises; that is, to not. And yes, I've compared size, and made dick jokes. I have never randomly whipped it out. That's a tad odd.

3) Depending on whose breasts and/or butt then yes.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

ProfessorLiver said:


> 1) Samesies
> 2) Okay then. It's my knee-jerk reaction to thinking about penises; that is, to not. And yes, I've compared size, and made dick jokes. *I have never randomly whipped it out. That's a tad odd.*


agreed lol



> 3) Depending on whose breasts and/or butt then yes.


so you're saying if your face was compared to Jessica Alba's anus you would consider that a compliment lol


----------



## cynthiareza (Feb 26, 2012)

I dont hate it. In fact, I like it. I know what these people are saying, but to me, it just turns me on. I dont know why, but it does.


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> agreed lol
> 
> 
> 
> so you're saying if your face was compared to Jessica Alba's anus you would consider that a compliment lol


I imagined phrased "ass" and not anus. I don't find anuses to be of any significant aesthetic value either. So if soemone compared me to a vagina or an anus I'd be both offended and confused/


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I know I've already posted in this thread, but whatever. I think also that the skin of a penis is lovely... the texture. Okay that's random but seriously it's really really silky.


----------



## JoeChip (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't believe this is a male or female, or even type vs. type question, but more of a healthy vs. unhealthy thing.

Passion and heat towards someone immediately should bring instincts to merge with them, regardless of anything else.

I've had SO's that could sense that with me, and I've always been uncontrollable to perform oral when there is passion and I can smell her scent before me. This, to me, is natural thing and part of the human experience. Most of my SO's could sense my arousal and desire for them and equally felt the desire to taste my passion.

Overall, I think we as humans have much to discard as part of our social programming and embrace what we have going on naturally. It's amazing to me how far from our instinctual roots we can go in the name of social programming...


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Master Mind said:


> I've seen different views by women on this, and it's all a matter of perspective. Some women feel giving fellatio is submissive, others see it as being in a position of power.
> 
> Think about it for a moment.
> 
> ...



Just because you can do damage doesn't make you dominant.
Lots of things we 'dominate' could harm us. It's precisely that dominance that may entice them to harm their dominator.


----------



## PaulFalcon (Mar 26, 2011)

If you are in the moment, go for it.


----------



## vryptex (Dec 14, 2011)

Haha ok wow that took a long time to read through all the pages eh I don't know I know girl that like it an girl that don't but I do think that the guy should be willing to do it also...for the girls like do u enjoy being "eaton out" or would u rather the guy be Doin something else?


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

I give fellatio rarely, and it's not something I'm super fond of but I'll do it if who I'm dating enjoys it. But I will make that fact known.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

I think so. It's fun exploring your partner (or whoever you're with) and is another way to feel physically connected. I tend to live in my head quite a bit, so when I'm doing something physical like that it really lets me appreciate the moment. I also enjoy that it's a feeling I can't get on my own. It's nice to need someone else.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

When I was in a relationship, sometimes I'd give my then-bf a bj and let him get off by just that alone. I considered that a small yet genuine way of conveying that I loved him and he was my man. And to answer the thread topic, I do find giving a man oral quite enjoyable. Also helps with maintaining a strong gag-reflex.


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

What makes a blowjob a "good" blowjob is the intent behind the blowjob. Anyone can get a blowjob, but it's the right person who makes it much more interesting. The teasing, the eye contact, and the "your pleasure is mine to give and yours to receive" aspect of a blowjob.

Know what I mean?


----------



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

I personally find it very enjoyable, I find myself craving it at times. Though I can't say if it is because I just love giving oral or if I love giving oral to my boyfriend, since I have only ever been with him intimately. Though as a girl, I have a craving to be 'filled' so I think that's just the same when it comes to oral. Either way, yummy! :blushed:


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

Well ive never been one for getting BJs but I would'nt mind having it once in a blue moon. I dont mind if she is not into that cause its not a necessity for me but on special occasions if i feel like it go ahead and play me a tune.


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

My current partner was the first guy I'd ever given it to and he seemed amazed I'd never had experience. He also told me though that his ex girlfriends never really seemed at all interested in it whereas I love pretty much everything about it. I always knew I would though.

The only thing is I get a little bored when I'm at it for a while. I find I get fed up and a little tired so I'd rather we both get some than me just going down on him.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

If I'm with a woman, and I find out that she doesn't give head, I give her a quick boot. I MUST HAVE MY COCK SUCKED!


----------



## MonogamyIsNice (Mar 21, 2012)

Lol so much sexuality retardation in the first pages responses. I hate how bad lays weigh in fully confidently on sexual topics.


----------



## Aenima__ (Jun 22, 2011)

...I find it quiet enjoyable. Im a "giver" ...I love to give. Giving a blowjob is pleasing my man and me. I guess I have a oral fixation or maybe like mentioned above a need to be "filled". I find when "edging" my man is the most exciting part. Its definitely a thrill. My bf never used to like head til he met me... Now he begs for it.


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

I’ve often wondered about how pleasurable a blowjob can be, are there any men who don’t particularly enjoy receiving one ?


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

For me its neither here nor there. Its just okay haha... My boyfriend seems to enjoy it, so I enjoy that aspect. I dont really care either way in terms of the physical experience. However, I'm lucky (sort of) in that my boyfriend will finish very quickly when I give oral haha I dont have to work very hard. Its really nice because he'll warn me before he finishes and doesnt like the idea of doing that while he's in my mouth so thats kind of nice lol. Apparently his ex girlfriends refused to go down on him even if he did for them. I find that to be incredibly rude; not to return the favor.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Aenima__ said:


> ...I find it quiet enjoyable. Im a "giver" ...I love to give. Giving a blowjob is pleasing my man and me. I guess I have a oral fixation or maybe like mentioned above a need to be "filled". I find when "edging" my man is the most exciting part. Its definitely a thrill. My bf never used to like head til he met me... Now he begs for it.


Yeah I do edging too. Actually I didn't know it was called edging, I thought by edging you meant something like rimming and I was gonna say "yeah I do that too, and totally suck my guy's balls" but dude they have to be super, super clean for that. Nothing can be amiss, they've got to be well scrubbed and a little shaven and the pheromones have to be right. 

I even want the taste of his cum sometimes, which is a little weird, I think. One time it was gross and I had to spit, but it was because he had been drinking heavily. There have been other times where I told him, specifically, to cum partly in my mouth.

I also used to instruct one of my exes to cum on my face.

I'm kind of a perv, I dunno, but I like it.


----------



## Aenima__ (Jun 22, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Yeah I do edging too. Actually I didn't know it was called edging, I thought by edging you meant something like rimming and I was gonna say "yeah I do that too, and totally suck my guy's balls" but dude they have to be super, super clean for that. Nothing can be amiss, they've got to be well scrubbed and a little shaven and the pheromones have to be right.
> 
> I even want the taste of his cum sometimes, which is a little weird, I think. One time it was gross and I had to spit, but it was because he had been drinking heavily. There have been other times where I told him, specifically, to cum partly in my mouth.
> 
> ...


I do that too! Actually, I do alot of what you said. I think i have some kind of smell fetish, besides pheromones. But thats a WHOLE different story lol. But yeah, I do find it thrilling to be cummed on. I actually get turned on during the whole process. My bf gets bored because Im down there so long.


----------



## MonogamyIsNice (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm a guy, and some of the stuff being said here just makes me so happy  And really makes me want a blowjob ><


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

MonogamyIsLame said:


> I'm a guy, and some of the stuff being said here just makes me so happy  And really makes me want a blowjob ><


The fact that its Saturday night and we are posting on an internet forum neutralizes the happiness.


----------



## MonogamyIsNice (Mar 21, 2012)

wiarumas said:


> The fact that its Saturday night and we are posting on an internet forum neutralizes the happiness.












Yeah. Yeah it does.


----------



## basementbugs (Apr 5, 2012)

I quite enjoy doing it. If I'm honest, it's probably one of the few sexual things that I truly _do_ enjoy. I identify as more or less asexual (asexual = not experiencing sexual attraction to people; romantic/emotional attraction are fully possible, though) and don't really have any sexual needs for myself, but I do enjoy pleasing my romantic partner. It's fun, like a game I get to play with someone else's body... kind of like a tickle fight, haha. (Except I get the impression that it feels exponentially better than being tickled. ) One caveat, though: _I have to be in complete control._ Any guy who slammed his pelvis into my face like it was a random hole to fuck with wild abandon would quickly get told where to go. Anything that seemed the slightest bit disrespectful, like I was being used, would ensure that I'd stop what I was doing immediately.

Incidentally, since we're on the topic of oral sex... dear god, I _hate_ receiving. It's awful. It feels so creepy. I get the impression that many/most women don't feel this way... or that if they _do_ dislike receiving oral sex, it's because they're worried about smell or taste or something. That's not my issue at all. Just... down there is private. No one's head is going near my crotch ever again, thanks very much. I tried to like it, I really did, but it's just not happening for me.


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

I've never tried it before but the thought of me giving oral to a man really turns me on. If I had a girlfriend, I think a three way with another guy would be hot as well. Strange but the thought of me kissing another guy turns me off.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh, I LOVE it. I love being in control of his pleasure, seeing him all aroused, vulnerable and on the brink of a climax. Oh my god. What could be sexier! What a power trip lol! No seriously, I love giving oral. 

And, I expect the man to be respectful about it. My mouth isn't an oil rig. A guy who doesn't know how to receive well (never experienced disrespect in this scenario, but I can imagine how quickly that would blow my fuse) is neither worth having in my lusty mouth nor in my precious life.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Boss said:


> My mouth isn't an oil rig.


Classic!!!!


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Aenima__ said:


> I do that too! Actually, I do alot of what you said. I think i have some kind of smell fetish, besides pheromones. But thats a WHOLE different story lol. But yeah, I do find it thrilling to be cummed on. I actually get turned on during the whole process. My bf gets bored because Im down there so long.


Lol he gets bored? The guy I'm with now loves bjs and he actually started specifically asking me for anal stimulation, which was cool because some guys act like that makes them "gay" or something, like "oh noes neverz!" 

I know some guys don't like oral as much as others, this is true. I think I do have something of a fetish, but also, it does depend on the guy. I have gone down on men in the past where I wouldn't be totally excited about doing everything I do for the guy I'm with now. I somtimes wonder how pheromone-centered I am, because I stayed in a six year relationship also with a guy I would have gone down on (and occasionally did) when he hadn't even showered that day. I definitely cannot say that for all men. I don't just want to suck every guy's balls, that's for sure.


----------



## Autumn Raven (Jun 28, 2011)

I enjoy it, but not physically. 
I'm just more of a giver. It is rewarding, for me, to know that I am pleasing my partner. But I'd be lying if I said there was anything physically pleasurable, even comfortable, about giving oral to a man.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

DesolateIridescence said:


> Are you single?


Yes, I've never actually been in a relationship but what I posted would be my preference.


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

skycloud86 said:


> If I was in a relationship with a woman and she only preformed oral sex on me for my pleasure only, I wouldn't allow her to do it to me again. I strongly prefer that sexual things would done for both partner's pleasure. Personally, I would be far more willing to perform oral sex on a woman, than receive it from her.


I totally agree. So far my GF hasnt gone down on me and i dont mind its not that she doesnt want to its just that i dont see the need but I go down on her regularly. I just love the look she give when I do.


----------

